# doxycline and ciprofloxacillin doses



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Maz what is the usual adult dose for doxy and cipro- ages ago I was prescribed them as a prophylactic measure before a cycle -although I have never had chalmdiya or PID-and then I never had the cycle, they are still in date, but I wondered if the dose was the same when taking prothylactic as for treatment.  They also put my partner on cipro for 4 weeks in Spain as they didn;t want any leucocytes in the sperm sample.
Although I know my first clinic used to rotuinely prescribe them after EC for 5 days. I don't really want to take them for no reason,

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi JJ1,

Doxycycline is prescribed by some clinics for prophylaxis post EC to prevent infection. Also used for hydrosalpinx to prevent it interfering with IVF (evidence not overwhelming for either indication though). Prophylactically dose is 100mg daily and for treatment of PID etc.. it's 100mg twice a day.
Ciprofloxacin isn't often used prophylactically, think it might be for UTIs and is generally 250mg daily  (sorry can't remember), for treatment of infections it's 250-750mg twice a day (depends on which bug, where it is and how bad it is)

Hope this helps?

Maz x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks so much


----------

